
CloudRepo – A Cloud Based Maven Artifact Repository - 64BitChris
https://www.cloudrepo.io/launch.html
======
mi3kster
This is nice! I have seen issues related to Nexus repository management and
they haven't been fun. I am glad to see services like this offered to avoid
operational overhead and have devOps focus on bigger issues.

